# DeShawn Stevenson "LeBron James is overrated"



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The quote of the night to say the least. DeShawn Stevenson of the Wizards told the media tonight that LeBron is an overrated basketball player. I do have to give DeShawn some props though, the guy has really stepped up his game this season with Agent Zero out. More importantly in the game tonight, it was DeShawn who took on LeBron from the games opening tip off. And DeShawn let LeBron know what's up as they were in each others grills, and jawing at one another before the game and during it. LeBron apparently is a nasty trash talker, and took plenty of shots at DeShawn in the game. However it seems DeShawn got the last laugh. And this is going to be an interesting developing rival between these two players, and teams. Especially since Tough Juice made his return tonight, and Agent Zero will be back before the playoffs along with Etan Thomas. We could see a very heated playoff battle between a healthy Cavs and Wizards team this year. I for one would definitely tune in.

http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

LeBron is gonna put him on a poster soon. :smile:


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

This isn't a rivalry. Lebron is Deshawn's daddy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> LeBron is gonna put him on a poster soon. :smile:


Kind of like Nick Young of the Washington Wizards put LeBron on a poster?

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4chIBSAhx0w&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4chIBSAhx0w&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Who the hell says that.. what a gangster.. :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Kind of like Nick Young of the Washington Wizards put LeBron on a poster?
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4chIBSAhx0w&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4chIBSAhx0w&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:laugh: never saw that before


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was trying to figure out why Lebron didn't take him to the rim down 2. Settling for a contested 3 was just bad basketball. And if you're going to do that, what's the point of calling timeout? As for DeShawn saying this, he better hope the Wiz don't meet the Cavs again because that would be 3 consecutive years the Cavs put them out of the playoffs.

The Wizards seem to have a lot of players with big mouths but who don't back up what they say.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Kind of like Nick Young of the Washington Wizards put LeBron on a poster?
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4chIBSAhx0w&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4chIBSAhx0w&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:lol:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> I was trying to figure out why Lebron didn't take him to the rim down 2. Settling for a contested 3 was just bad basketball. And if you're going to do that, what's the point of calling timeout? As for DeShawn saying this, he better hope the Wiz don't meet the Cavs again because that would be 3 consecutive years the Cavs put them out of the playoffs.
> 
> The Wizards seem to have a lot of players with big mouths but who don't back up what they say.


cuz he wanted everyone to be on his sack when he made the game winner and he wanted to yell all kinda hooplah into the air talkin bout "im the besT" and blah blah, thats why he shot it ....i wouldnt be surprised if that wasnt even the drawn up play im sure the coach just says "do yo thang" 
anyway so .....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Thats like me calling out Bill Gates for being poor. I love when role players pipe up like I should give a **** what they think. Deshawn, do something to make me even recognize you as an NBA player before speaking again. Until then, shut your ****ing mouth.


And yea, 23AJ, we get it, you dont like Lebron, you can shut up too if thats ok with you.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> cuz he wanted everyone to be on his sack when he made the game winner and he wanted to yell all kinda hooplah into the air talkin bout "im the besT" and blah blah, thats why he shot it ....i wouldnt be surprised if that wasnt even the drawn up play im sure the coach just says "do yo thang"
> anyway so .....


Mike Brown is against the motion of setting plays.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Three on a platter? What is that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't mind this...I like player rivalries...although DeShawn probably chose the wrong player to talk **** to.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

More trash-talk + players angry at each other = More exciting games (as long as the refs don't call fouls every 5 seconds)


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

In DeShawn's defense, Lebron is rated so highly by so many people that one could consider him overrated and still concede that he is the 2nd best player in the league.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

It's not a smart idea to go up against a Superstar. Even if you play your cards right, eventually a superstar will still get the best of you due to officiating biases.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Thats like me calling out Bill Gates for being poor. I love when role players pipe up like I should give a **** what they think. Deshawn, do something to make me even recognize you as an NBA player before speaking again. Until then, shut your ****ing mouth.
> 
> 
> And yea, 23AJ, we get it, you dont like Lebron, you can shut up too if thats ok with you.


Uhh...Are you always this stupid R Star or are you making a special effort today ?

Also note that LeBron was held to 1-6 shooting in the 4th quarter.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Uhh...Are you always this stupid R Star or are you making a special effort today ?
> 
> Also note that LeBron was held to 1-6 shooting in the 4th quarter.


Elaborate.

Also, Lebron had an off night, that never happens to say your dreamboat Kobe right? Then again, Lebron should be doing better, you are the one who said his rebounds dont count because its physically easy for him to get them.

Again, elaborate on what you didnt like from my post.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> In DeShawn's defense, Lebron is rated so highly by so many people that one could consider him overrated and still concede that he is the 2nd best player in the league.


Agreed, but the only people who think hes better than Kobe are Kobe haters or huge Lebron fans. Im pretty sure 90% of unbias fans would say Kobes the top wing player right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Elaborate.
> 
> Also, Lebron had an off night, that never happens to say your dreamboat Kobe right? Then again, Lebron should be doing better, you are the one who said his rebounds dont count because its physically easy for him to get them.
> 
> Again, elaborate on what you didnt like from my post.


Heres whats up... i have no idea why you would take the time to tell me to "shut up" if you didn't like my threads/posts regarding basketball. I really don't give a rip about your posting skills and your posting traits. Hence the reason I usually ignore your posts. So in the future I would recommend you ignore me, and my posts. Cause it's exactly what I plan on doing with you/yours.

Late 23AJ


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Agreed, but the only people who think hes better than Kobe are Kobe haters or huge Lebron fans. Im pretty sure 90% of unbias fans would say Kobes the top wing player right now.


I wouldn't concede to any of those assertions.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Heres whats up... i have no idea why you would take the time to tell me to "shut up" if you didn't like my threads/posts regarding basketball. I really don't give a rip about your posting skills and your posting traits. Hence the reason I usually ignore your posts. So in the future I would recommend you ignore me, and my posts. Cause it's exactly what I plan on doing with you/yours.
> 
> Late 23AJ


Quit making a million posts about how Kobe is better than Lebron and how Lebron isnt that good per day, and we'll be fine.

Care to give me some insight on why Lebrons rebounds should count if you compare them to say, Kobes while you're here? I'd like to see what your opinion on it is.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> I wouldn't concede to any of those assertions.


Difference of opinion I guess. I dont think its very arguable that Lebron is better than Kobe right now. Thats not a knock on Lebron, whos just a small step down from Kobe in my eyes.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha ****in deshawn...its one game man...one off game doesn't make you overrated. Eh whatever, spoke his mind, and he better hope he shuts down lebron the next time these two meet, i'm betting lebron will come out pissed.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Thats like me calling out Bill Gates for being poor. I love when role players pipe up like I should give a **** what they think. Deshawn, do something to make me even recognize you as an NBA player before speaking again. Until then, shut your ****ing mouth.
> 
> 
> And yea, 23AJ, we get it, you dont like Lebron, you can shut up too if thats ok with you.


I've never gotten this. If DeShawn shouldn't be saying his opinion on LeBron because of their relative basketball skills, then shouldn't you be licking Stevenson's nuts right now?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Agreed, but the only people who think hes better than Kobe are Kobe haters or huge Lebron fans. Im pretty sure 90% of unbias fans would say Kobes the top wing player right now.


psh. give me the Lebron any day of the week, and Kobe scares me ****less.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

If That gives him confidence more power to him.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> psh. give me the Lebron any day of the week, and Kobe scares me ****less.


LMFAO at your avtar...but why wasnt the kings scared of kobe? or the other teams who he choked against? kobe is overrated. with that said...i wont be surprised of mr stevenson has an "injury" in the next game. you ever stop to wonder why he didnt say thet in the other games that leborn killed them in? hmmm...i like this rivalry with the wizards. they always seem to play the cavs close...even though they got swept. and the reason cavs lost was because AV could not make layups or dunk the ball. 

i also felt lebron should have driven to the basket, then pass to the open man if they collapsed to take a charge. but im not mad at his decision. it was a good shot for him. very possible shot for him to make. shoot i thought it was going in


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Ghost said:


> If That gives him confidence more power to him.


Pretty much. Mental game is half of the battle. I dont like it when some players pays respect to other players too much. It takes the fun out of the game


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

duncan2k5 said:


> kobe is overrated.


You lose...badly. Its okay to hate him, just dont be retarded


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> I've never gotten this. If DeShawn shouldn't be saying his opinion on LeBron because of their relative basketball skills, then shouldn't you be licking Stevenson's nuts right now?


Seeing as how I dont play pro ball, no, I shouldnt. Go to work, go into your bosses room and tell him hes overrated. Thats a similar situation. Me being a fan isnt the same as a guy who was struggling to even keep as roster spot not too long ago. They work at the same place.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Everyone stop with the name calling


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Seeing as how I dont play pro ball, no, I shouldnt. Go to work, go into your bosses room and tell him hes overrated. Thats a similar situation. Me being a fan isnt the same as a guy who was struggling to even keep as roster spot not too long ago. They work at the same place.


that his comments seem to have gotten you pissed is dumb, who cares?
lebron james is not going to find out you are defending him


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> that his comments seem to have gotten you pissed is dumb, who cares?
> lebron james is not going to find out you are defending him


Not defending James, as I've stated I like Kobe better. Im criticising Stevenson. If you're a nobody, I dont see how in your mind you can call out one of the best.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> I've never gotten this. If DeShawn shouldn't be saying his opinion on LeBron because of their relative basketball skills, then shouldn't you be licking Stevenson's nuts right now?


deshawn can say whatever he wants regardless of how good he is, he should just try to make his statements true. in this case, his statements are false and that's where there is a problem.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Quit making a million posts about how Kobe is better than Lebron and how Lebron isnt that good per day, and we'll be fine.
> 
> Care to give me some insight on why Lebrons rebounds should count if you compare them to say, Kobes while you're here? I'd like to see what your opinion on it is.


I like how aj23 resorted to ignoring your posts because you owned him so bad. REP +!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Very Arenas like statement


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HB said:


> Very Arenas like statement


I wouldn't be surprised if Arenas comes out in his blog to backup Deshawn's comments either.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Guy hits one gamewinner and thinks he can start judging the best player in the game?? GIVE ME A BREAK!!


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

The only thing Stevenson has over LeBron is that thuglike beard, and even in that category LeBron is not far behind...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

All Net said:


> The only thing Stevenson has over LeBron is that thuglike beard, and even in that category LeBron is not far behind...


and youth.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Lebron is going to make an example of Stevenson the next time they meet.


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

Of course Lebron is overrated. He's one of the mosdt overrated players in the history of basketball.

Sure there are many people telling you how great he is, for the same reason a hooker may tell you your dick is big and you are a great %$#^

THEY ARE PAID TO SELL YOU THAT Sh..

If ypou can't see that Lebron sucks, and he'd be nothing more than an average player in a decent league, that's your fault. Too much crack makes you see weird things, too much corporate propaganda, and you start believing all the ^%&* from ESPN and the NBA.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Thats like me calling out Bill Gates for being poor. I love when role players pipe up like I should give a **** what they think. Deshawn, do something to make me even recognize you as an NBA player before speaking again. Until then, shut your ****ing mouth.
> 
> 
> And yea, 23AJ, we get it, you dont like Lebron, you can shut up too if thats ok with you.


i agree with sliccat- do you really think either lebron or deshawn give a **** what you think? do you think more people recognize you than those that recognize deshawn?? 

if you're going to disqualify another person, try to find a better reason for it. at the end of the day, deshawn won the game and lebron lost, as far as i can see he earned the right to talk **** for the day

and like someone else said, why should players be in shock and awe of one another? i'm sure its real easy getting to the NBA thinking "wow there are so many great players here i'm so lucky to share a bench with them!" just like you said deshawn and lebron are both players, that makes them peers, you can say all you like that lebron is better but they have to prove it on the court and if deshawn doesnt think he can take him he has no business on a basketball court. i have no problem with what he said, if anyone should have a problem its lebron james and its up to him to solve it.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Check out Brandname's signature: "if he wasn't great, you wouldn't hate". Oh so true.

AJ23 and others don't like Lebron because he "threatens" the greatness of their favorite ballplayer, which is pretty childish but understandable considering AJ23 doesn't seem much brighter than the lightbulb in my craproom. 

AJ23 KNOWS Lebron is just as good (if not better) than Kobe Bryant. He just won't admit it because the simple thought of Lebron getting more attention and glory than his boy Kobe keeps him awake at night. He probably hasn't gotten much sleep these past few years.

The flak Lebron catches each time he has a poor showing (by his standards...24/7/7 is pretty good anyway) is unbelievable. Plus, considering this the 2nd night of a back to back where he played 47 and 44 minutes, makes one understand why he lacked the usual "pop" last night. 

Kobe has had many poor showings over the years, horrible last second shots, missed layups down the strech (etc...), but people don't talk about them EVERY SINGLE TIME, and they shouldn't! Lebron James doesn't catch these breaks, unfortunately.

It's almost a fact that no player in the history of the league has gotten (and routinely gets) more scrutinized than Lebron James. 

Even Kobe doesn't get nearly as much flak for a sub par showing as LBJ, why is that?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Right before tipoff last night Lebron and Stevenson were having some words and it sure didn't look like a friendly conversation.


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

Deshawn who?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm watching the next Cavs/Wizards game to see what LeBron does to DeShawn.

And concerning their game last night, Mike Brown has to be the worst offensive coach in the game. That last possession was nothing short of pathetic. If you're down 2 you don't take a last-second, fadeaway 3-pointer by a sub-par outside shooter. Take the ball to the rim.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Shady* said:


> Three on a platter? What is that?


According to Eliot Spitzer it's the two girl special from The Emperor's Club.



hendrix2430 said:


> Kobe has had many poor showings over the years, horrible last second shots, missed layups down the strech (etc...), but people don't talk about them EVERY SINGLE TIME, and they shouldn't


In fairness, they do in fact start threads when Kobe craps his shorts. It's just that 23AJ and ElMarroAfamado vanish whenever Kobe spits the bit (say, for example when the Celtics left the bodies of the Lakers splattered across the floor of the Staples Center around New Year's, when Kobe shot 25% while being guarded by that all-NBA lockdown defender, Ray Allen). Then 23AJ vanishes. Only to return when LeBron turns in a game like that. We rational people understand that every player, no matter how great, has ****ty games. It's just the way it is, the season is too long for guys _not_ to have games like that. Especially when you're the star of a ****ty team as James is or as Bryant was the last couple of years. But for jockriders only the bad games of players that "threaten" the position of their mancrushes count.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Seeing as how I dont play pro ball, no, I shouldnt. Go to work, go into your bosses room and tell him hes overrated. Thats a similar situation. Me being a fan isnt the same as a guy who was struggling to even keep as roster spot not too long ago. They work at the same place.



But thats not even the same thing. The boss is in charge of the employee, Lebron is not Deshawn's boss. They are just in the same job field that compete with each other. Lebron can't fire Deshawn, but the boss can fire the employee. According to your theory, you cannot critize someone that is in the same field as you. It makes no sense. Deshawn has a right to his opinion, and whether he wants to tell the world or not. Just like you can sign on to a message board and complain how someone at your work is lazy and overpaid. You have that right. Now, would it be smart for Deshawn to say that? I don't think so, next time these two meet, Lebron will probably go off for 60, but Deshawn can say whatever he wants.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Not defending James, as I've stated I like Kobe better. Im criticising Stevenson. If you're a nobody,. I dont see how in your mind you can call out one of the best.


Stevenson talked a lot trash to LeBron before the game and he backed it up on the court. Stevenson has a right to gloat all he wants after the game. He just has to remember that this is a what have you done for me lately game.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

DaGreat1 said:


> Deshawn who?


This guy. 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2buiENviWEA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2buiENviWEA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

unluckyseventeen said:


> I'm watching the next Cavs/Wizards game to see what LeBron does to DeShawn.
> 
> And concerning their game last night, Mike Brown has to be the worst offensive coach in the game. That last possession was nothing short of pathetic. If you're down 2 you don't take a last-second, fadeaway 3-pointer by a sub-par outside shooter. Take the ball to the rim.


They tried that a possession before that one and Stevenson drew the offensive foul. Although I don't know if the refs would dare to call two offensive fouls on LeBron in the last minute of a game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The best part is that DeShawn waited until 15 minutes after he had to see Lebron for the last time this season to say it. :lol:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I hope the Cavs end up facing the wiz in the playoffs...:lol:

BTW, is there a more cocky team than the wiz in the NBA? Even Gilbert "Chucker" Arenas was talking **** in his suit. LOL!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

hendrix2430 said:


> I hope the Cavs end up facing the wiz in the playoffs...:lol:
> 
> BTW, is there a more cocky team than the wiz in the NBA? Even Gilbert "Chucker" Arenas was talking **** in his suit. LOL!


Cavs are much more likely to face the Raptors, but I do hope the Wizards creep up into that 5th spot and face the Cavs.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

DeShawn's playoff stats against Lebron James:

30 MPG

19.6% FG 
15.8% 3Pt
42.9% FT

6.0 ppg
2.5 rpg
1.2 apg

Cavaliers sweep series 4-0.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow aznzen is going to have a fun time hijacking this thread when he gets online tonight.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Brandname said:


> The best part is that DeShawn waited until 15 minutes after he had to see Lebron for the last time this season to say it. :lol:


DeShawn Stevenson was talking trash to LeBron during the tip off so LeBron had enough time to respond with his play on the court.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Brandname said:


> DeShawn's playoff stats against Lebron James:
> 
> 30 MPG
> 
> ...


Stevenson will not be a go to option like he was in the 2007 playoff meeting. Stevenson's role in that series was expanded because the Wizards were playing without Arenas and Butler. Stevenson will be judged on how well he can guard LeBron James.

With a healthy Arenas and Butler, a Wizards/Cavs series would be very competitive. Plus the Wizards pack a scoring punch off the bench with Nick Young and Roger Mason Jr. from the guard position which they did not have last year with Jarvis Hayes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

First Arenas and now Stevenson(who?). Washington really seems to resent how much LeBron has owned them over the years. What a shame it'll be if these 2 teams don't match up in the 1st round. Who wouldn't wanna see Stevenson get ***edit** rectally abused...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

f22egl said:


> *Stevenson will not be a go to option like he was in the 2007 playoff meeting.* Stevenson's role in that series was expanded because the Wizards were playing without Arenas and Butler. Stevenson will be judged on how well he can guard LeBron James.
> 
> With a healthy Arenas and Butler, a Wizards/Cavs series would be very competitive. Plus the Wizards pack a scoring punch off the bench with Nick Young and Roger Mason Jr. from the guard position which they did not have last year with Jarvis Hayes.


Dude puts up those kind of numbers when he's not a spot-up jumpshooter for the first time and he has the gall to call a legit franchise player and MVP candidate 'overrated'? Sometimes you just gotta know your place.

I guess that's the way it goes sometimes. Hell, it's not even like DeShawn has ever outplayed Lebron in a single game. But the older brother is never the one to try to marginalize the younger brother. He just beats his *** when the time comes.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Kinda hoping the Wizards pass my Raptors and match up with Lebron in the first round.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah a Cavs x Wiz series would be pretty sick, even more if arenas comes back in time...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

f22egl said:


> Stevenson talked a lot trash to LeBron before the game and he backed it up on the court. Stevenson has a right to gloat all he wants after the game. He just has to remember that this is a what have you done for me lately game.


What exactly did he back up?


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Who cares?

Keep talking trash, get under players' skin, call out their mommas. What's the big deal? In a league that's been devoid of serious fun to watch rivalries (except for Lakers vs Phoenix), I'd love to see more trash-talking on and off the court.

There was a time where teams hated some other teams and would play hard at all times, dishing out physical abuse and constant trash talk. Then the league decided to tighten up on body contact and now everything has somewhat simmered.

Remember the Miami - New York rivalries?
The Chicago - Indiana rivalries?
There was so much yapping and calling out going on in those series, it simply magnified both the energy, the nerves and atmosphere of every single possession.

Of course Stevenson is no where the player that Lebron is and I guarantee you that behind close doors, he's gasped and "ooh-ahh"ed plenty of times while watching his higlights. He knows that Lebron is a top 3 player in the league. But why should he just acknowledge it all times? This is a sport where competition and rivalry is part of its DNA. 

So call players out, talk trash and get under their skin. Its part of the game and is only beneficial.

People are reading far more into this than necessary. It's just trash talk.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

hendrix2430 said:


> Check out Brandname's signature: "if he wasn't great, you wouldn't hate". Oh so true.


i dont think lebron is overrated at all but my prob is with this quote, it sux. i HATED jason collins, does that make him great? lots of people love great players like Bron, Kobe etc... thats why they sell the most, horrible quote


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For people wondering about the last shot, Lebron had played 90 minutes up to that point, and he just plain didn't want to play overtime. He wanted to win it or lose it on that shot. Obviously if it was a playoff game, he goes for the tie there. But on the road in the regular season when your seeding is pretty much set, meh, give it a whirl.

Lebron still beat the Wizards this year with 2 NBDL players and Eric Snow playing a lot of the minutes. How hilarious is that? And then they had that huge blowout of the Wizards in January. These teams play each other tight no matter what usually, but the Cavs historically have been coming out on top consistently, no matter how much garbage the wiz talk, and they do talk a lot.

Remember when Lebron got Arenas to choke on the free throw line in the playoffs? I wonder if that will be in Gil's blog?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lebron is soo good he can play 90 min in a game...amazing


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Lebron is soo good he can play 90 min in a game...amazing


It was the second night of a back-to-back that he logged a lot of heavy minutes in and expent a lot of energy in.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> i dont think lebron is overrated at all but my prob is with this quote, it sux. i HATED jason collins, does that make him great? lots of people love great players like Bron, Kobe etc... thats why they sell the most, horrible quote


It isn't meant for those kinds of players you hate. You hated him because he sucked it up on your team, lol.

The quote was referring to 'haters' like 23AJ. Lebron wouldn't bother him so much if he sucked.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ Jizzy saying he hated Collins. He used to be a big fan of his a few months ago


----------



## Iskender (Feb 18, 2008)

LeBron plays ugly ball


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Actually 23AJ only hates Lebron because he plays in Ohio and he hates all Ohio sports teams. Or something to that effect. He explained it pretty lucidly at one point.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Where was Deshawn's smack when the Cavs beat them with two NBDL players and Snow playing big minutes? lol I think he was pretty bitter about that loss combined with the playoffs over the last few years and finally blew his top


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Lebron is overrated until he gets that ring.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> For people wondering about the last shot, Lebron had played 90 minutes up to that point, and he just plain didn't want to play overtime. He wanted to win it or lose it on that shot. Obviously if it was a playoff game, he goes for the tie there. But on the road in the regular season when your seeding is pretty much set, meh, give it a whirl.
> 
> *Lebron still beat the Wizards this year with 2 NBDL players and Eric Snow playing a lot of the minutes. How hilarious is that?* And then they had that huge blowout of the Wizards in January. These teams play each other tight no matter what usually, but the Cavs historically have been coming out on top consistently, no matter how much garbage the wiz talk, and they do talk a lot.
> 
> Remember when Lebron got Arenas to choke on the free throw line in the playoffs? I wonder if that will be in Gil's blog?


The Wizards were missing Arenas, Butler, Thomas, and Pecherov; that's more than whatever the Cavs were missing. Basically, it was going to be a close game. One of the NBDL players, Billy Thomas, was on the Wizards last year. Somehow, it was not that miraculous that the Cavaliers won.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Kinda hoping the Wizards pass my Raptors and match up with Lebron in the first round.


hells ya, i hope they sit Bosh some more so the Raps drop...

Toronto vs Cleveland = Massacre by LBJ
Toronto vs Orlando is a favourable matchup for the Raps...CB4 owns D12 everytime they play


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

sknydave said:


> What exactly did he back up?


Stevenson played solid defense on LeBron James who averages 8 points per game in the 4th quarter, but only shot 1-6 from the field. In the final minute of the game, he drew an offensive foul when LeBron tried to shove him away with his forearm. On the last possession, he forced LBJ into a difficult 3 point shot.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Brandname said:


> *Dude puts up those kind of numbers when he's not a spot-up jumpshooter for the first time and he has the gall to call a legit franchise player and MVP candidate 'overrated'? Sometimes you just gotta know your place.*
> 
> I guess that's the way it goes sometimes. Hell, it's not even like DeShawn has ever outplayed Lebron in a single game. But the older brother is never the one to try to marginalize the younger brother. He just beats his *** when the time comes.


Stevenson should not be afraid to play LeBron James. If trash talking gets him pumped up to play at his best, he should do it. LeBron is just going to have to take his game to another level which I expect he is capable of doing.

All Stevenson has to do is slow down LeBron James; he doesn't have to outscore him. The scoring load will primarily be taken by Butler, Jamison, and Arenas once he comes back. If Stevenson can even hold James to like 25 ppg as opposed to 35 ppg as he did in the 05-06 playoff series, that would be enough to put the Wizards over the top.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Stevenson played solid defense on LeBron James who averages 8 points per game in the 4th quarter, but only shot 1-6 from the field. In the final minute of the game, he drew an offensive foul when LeBron tried to shove him away with his forearm. On the last possession, he forced LBJ into a difficult 3 point shot.


that offensive foul was just flopping. no respect from me.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

DuMa said:


> that offensive foul was just flopping. no respect from me.


lebron had no position and dipped his shoulder. this isn't football and he's not a running back. The call was fine.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I have to say if I made a thread on bbb.net that said LeBron is overrated because DeShawn Stevenon held LeBron in check. People would call me a hater.

So Mr DeShawn Stevenson to the bbb.net LeBron fans, you too are a LeBron James Hater. However you had the pleasure in shutting people up, and making LeBron look awful in the 4th quarter.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Actually 23AJ only hates Lebron because he plays in Ohio and he hates all Ohio sports teams. Or something to that effect. He explained it pretty lucidly at one point.


This pretty much sums it up. I could enjoy LBJ a lot more if he wasn't wearing the Whine and Gold. :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

DuMa said:


> that offensive foul was just flopping. no respect from me.


No it wasn't a flop. Remember LeBRON ITS TOUGH! Guys just bounce off him. He's unstoppable. Come on you don't tell me you don't hear this from the announcers every single game over, and over again ? Yeh thought so. LeBron get's away with the most offensive fouls in the NBA bar none, and travels. The sad thing is that LeBrons offensive fouls are blatant and he does them right in front of the refs. The refs though have their orders from Stern, hence why you rarely see Bron getting called for it. And when LeBron get's a foul called on him. OH MY GOD it's funny dude. LeBron act's like he's never commited a foul in his life. LeBron is a big baby, it's starting to become more apparent as his career evloves, LeBron is mentally weak, and doesn't have the heart to be a champion. Hence the Spurs spanking him and his team in a sweep last year.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

23AJ said:


> I have to say if I made a thread on bbb.net that said LeBron is overrated because DeShawn Stevenon held LeBron in check. People would call me a hater.
> 
> So Mr DeShawn Stevenson to the bbb.net LeBron fans, you too are a LeBron James Hater. However you had the pleasure in shutting people up, and making LeBron look awful in the 4th quarter.


You're kinda weird.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

DuMa said:


> that offensive foul was just flopping. no respect from me.


It was not a flop. LBJ used his forearm to push Stevenson to the ground. That is called an offensive foul.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

HKF said:


> I was trying to figure out why Lebron didn't take him to the rim down 2. Settling for a contested 3 was just bad basketball. And if you're going to do that, what's the point of calling timeout? As for DeShawn saying this, he better hope the Wiz don't meet the Cavs again because that would be 3 consecutive years the Cavs put them out of the playoffs.
> 
> The Wizards seem to have a lot of players with big mouths but who don't back up what they say.


Sure, but at least he has the guts to say it.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL and who is DeShawn Stevenson? I know LeBron, but who is this guy?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rawse said:


> You're kinda weird.


I would say what you kinda are, but naw I'll hold my tongue since I will get another bbb.net infraction. Even though the attackers like yourself never get such infractions.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, it was a huge flop. Watch the replay, there was contact, a delay, and then Stevenson flails his arms out like he got hit by a truck.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

It was an offensive foul, whats wrong with some you people. Some act like he can't do no wrong and everyone is always flopping, ridiculous.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Big Mike said:


> It was an offensive foul, whats wrong with some you people. Some act like he can't do no wrong and everyone is always flopping, ridiculous.


No, he commits a lot of legit offensive fouls, but that wasn't one of them. Did you see the replay? DeShawn flailed like he got shot after a short delay. It was pretty obvious.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

BenDavis503 said:


> LOL and who is DeShawn Stevenson? I know LeBron, but who is this guy?


Stop watching only comercials and start watching NBA games.
Then, you will know who this scrub is.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Big Mike said:


> It was an offensive foul, whats wrong with some you people. Some act like he can't do no wrong and everyone is always flopping, ridiculous.


then in every other post talk about how strong lebron is lol


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Who cares? 

Let Stevenson say all the crap he wants.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I like Rawse, he always doesnt like me but I like this poster. He is 25 but got to watch his athleticism. Looks like some Bonzi Well who done some damage in his early to mid 20s then just freaking fade away dramatically.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Obvious flop by Stevenson on that last play. I question people's intelligence if you deem a dip of LeBron's shoulder automatically equaling a charge based on Stevenson's reaction. Looked good in real time but an obvious flop on the replay.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Stevenson is a lockdown defender now? I always thought he was just a backup shooting guard type player who can score some points for you off the bench. Guess not.


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

I'd be pissed too if Lebron beat me 2 games in the playoffs by making the last shot after 4 steps, both games.

That is the whole point. He can't beat anybody without the refs. This is Shaq for the 21st century. Get the ball, travel, plow right through the defender, score. Lebron rules in effect and jersey sales go up. Morons don't see it. Smart people do. That's all there is to it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

John said:


> I like Rawse, he always doesnt like me but I like this poster. He is 25 but got to watch his athleticism. Looks like some Bonzi Well who done some damage in his early to mid 20s then just freaking fade away dramatically.


John, I would hire you as my strength and conditioning coach.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

kbird said:


> Morons don't see it. Smart people do. That's all there is to it.


So you're admitting that you don't see it.



Rawse said:


> John said:
> 
> 
> > I like Rawse, he always doesnt like me but I like this poster. He is 25 but got to watch his athleticism. Looks like some Bonzi Well who done some damage in his early to mid 20s then just freaking fade away dramatically.
> ...


John's last two clients were Antoine Walker and Penny Hardaway, so you may want to reconsider.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

SickGame said:


> Lebron is overrated until he gets that ring.


winning a championship doesn't change lebron as a player.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> In DeShawn's defense, Lebron is rated so highly by so many people that one could consider him overrated and still concede that he is the 2nd best player in the league.


I am with this.



Also, Deshawn's got a lot of balls to call out a player 10x better than him. Obviously he isnt intimidated by star power, wouldnt mind having a guy like that on my team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rawse said:


> You're kinda weird.


Not weird, just a bad poster.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

23AJ said:


> No it wasn't a flop. Remember LeBRON ITS TOUGH! Guys just bounce off him. He's unstoppable. Come on you don't tell me you don't hear this from the announcers every single game over, and over again ? Yeh thought so. LeBron get's away with the most offensive fouls in the NBA bar none, and travels. The sad thing is that LeBrons offensive fouls are blatant and he does them right in front of the refs. The refs though have their orders from Stern, hence why you rarely see Bron getting called for it. And when LeBron get's a foul called on him. OH MY GOD it's funny dude. LeBron act's like he's never commited a foul in his life. LeBron is a big baby, it's starting to become more apparent as his career evloves, LeBron is mentally weak, and doesn't have the heart to be a champion. Hence the Spurs spanking him and his team in a sweep last year.


You're a Kobe and Lakers fan, and you're talking about Stern and the league making calls for Lebron? Hillarious. Keep up with that top notch posting of yours.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

chocolove said:


> I am with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Deshawn's got a lot of balls to call out a player 10x better than him. Obviously he isnt intimidated by star power, wouldnt mind having a guy like that on my team.


Sure, but when you say on your team? Where? Come On!! U are from Vancouver, the team has been moved to Memephis years ago. Live in a city where it has an NBA team before you speak.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Rawse said:


> John, I would hire you as my strength and conditioning coach.


Well, I dont change scrub nor I have the ability to train scrub, sorry. I am not that good of a coach, I can only train star players. Not scrub like you. And I repeat, NOT THE FREAKING SCRUB like you!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

John said:


> Well, I dont change scrub nor I have the ability to train scrub, sorry. I am not that good of a coach, I can only train star players. Not scrub like you. And I repeat, NOT THE FREAKING SCRUB like you!


Well F! me then.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

lebron is overrated, it does not mean he is not good....

people hyped him up to a point where he should have a won 3 titles by now . . he hasnt? well yes he is overrated


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

John said:


> Sure, but when you say on your team? Where? Come On!! U are from Vancouver, the team has been moved to Memephis years ago. Live in a city where it has an NBA team before you speak.


my rec league team...geez Deshawn would tear it up.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

John said:


> Sure, but when you say on your team? Where? Come On!! U are from Vancouver, the team has been moved to Memephis years ago. Live in a city where it has an NBA team before you speak.


The NBA is in Hong Kong???...i didnt know that


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Brandname said:


> Yeah, it was a huge flop. Watch the replay, there was contact, a delay, and then Stevenson flails his arms out like he got hit by a truck.



Well, if you're 6'9,260, strong and built like a bull, i bet its the closest feeling of being hit by a truck :biggrin:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> The NBA is in Hong Kong???...i didnt know that


Good one, I lose I lose.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Well F! me then.


Will Do, thanks!


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

1. LBJ 2. Kobe Bryant 3. Chris Paul 4. Kevin Garnett 5. Tim Duncan
Top 5 NBA players this season.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

f22egl said:


> Stevenson played solid defense on LeBron James who averages 8 points per game in the 4th quarter, but only shot 1-6 from the field. In the final minute of the game, he drew an offensive foul when LeBron tried to shove him away with his forearm. On the last possession, he forced LBJ into a difficult 3 point shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha, the Wiz are one game in back of playing the Cavs in the first round. God I hope it happens. He's already beaten them two years in a row. Why not do a third one?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

It's like Ruben and Kobe all over again...and we know how that turned out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> It's like Ruben and Kobe all over again...and we know how that turned out.



Pretty similar, though I respected Ruben at the time as a player a lot more than I do DeShawn.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

DeShawn Stevenson's inspiration appears to be Raja Bell. Here is a quote from Stevenson from _Wizards Insider_.



> "I was just trying to get up under his skin and make him think about me playing, competing and talking trash. *I played with Raja Bell in Utah and I take a lot of things from him.* He's a great defender. Sometimes you gotta do that with those guys. Those guys play guys that are scared of them all day so sometimes, you gotta get under their skin and talk some trash and tonight, I tried to do that."


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sounds more like Deshawn Stevenson is following in the steps of Chris Bosh's girlfriend, more than anything.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Sounds more like Deshawn Stevenson is following in the steps of Chris Bosh's girlfriend, more than anything.


That was amazing. I was at the Portland game too where LeBron was taunted by fans, and of course mr. 4th quarter got another notch in his belt when he put away the Blazers. However I'll be looking forward to LeBrons return to pdx when we have Oden in the paint waiting for Bron.

One other thing, Deshawn is a very good player, and I don't get why people are trying to down play his game. He's not as good as LeBron, but he competes just as hard as LeBron. And wears his emotion on his sleeve. I Love that in players, they use to have this in the 80s, and 90s. Back when players would go at one another, no love loss on the court. It was a battle, didn't matter if you were MJ , Bird, or Magic. It was on so let it be on. Deshawn Stevenson is like in my top 5 favorite current NBA players now. I love his swagger, and I hope the Wiz meet the Cavs in the playoffs, just so we can all watch that match up unfold.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Deshawn Stevenson is not a "very good player". Hes not terrible, but hes not a very good player.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Deshawn Stevenson is not a "very good player". Hes not terrible, but hes not a very good player.


hahahaha r-star is my favorite poster. his only duty is to punk aj23


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It's pretty amazing to have 25/7/7 and have your defender feel like they owned you


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

lebron responded:



> Like most NBA observers, LeBron James was tickled when he heard about DeShawn Stevenson's comments following last Thursday's Cavaliers game against the Washington Wizards.
> 
> After the Cavs' loss, Stevenson said a number of things about James, including his belief that James is overrated. It was part of the trash talking the two players were involved in during the game.
> 
> James said: "With DeShawn Stevenson, it's kind of funny. It's almost like Jay-Z [responding to a negative comment] made by Soulja Boy. It doesn't make sense."


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well way to get Soulja boy ticked off Bron!


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

sknydave said:


> It's pretty amazing to have 25/7/7 and have your defender feel like they owned you


James also had 7 turnovers and most importantly the Wizards won.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He had 6 the night before. I guess Jefferson should start talking crap about Lebron, too.

27/10/8 are Lebron's averages vs Deshawn and the Wizards this year lol


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

sknydave said:


> He had 6 the night before. I guess Jefferson should start talking crap about Lebron, too.
> 
> 27/10/8 are Lebron's averages vs Deshawn and the Wizards this year lol


I guess talking trash got underneath LeBron's skin. He didn't play as well as he did in the past 2 meetings versus the Wizards where Stevenson didn't say anything.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

why does anyone care what he says? it's freedom of speech, his opinion, just because he's nowhere near as good of a player lebron is, he can't talk trash about him or make his opinion public? ****, most of us says "xx" player sucks and get away with it, i think deshawn has earned the right to voice his opinion since he is an actual NBA player


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

It sounds like shades of 1993, concerning another young Washington guard (LaBradford Smith) and his run-in with another No. 23 (Michael Jordan).


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^And it should have a similar ending. No one will remember who Stevenson was in 15 years and everybody will remember James .

I wonder though if something like this will happen to DeShawn when they play the Cavs next:
Bulls vs. Bullets; MJ scores 47 points ("LaBradford Smith game")

peace


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^And it should have a similar ending. No one will remember who Stevenson was in 15 years and everybody will remember James .
> 
> I wonder though if something like this will happen to DeShawn when they play the Cavs next:
> Bulls vs. Bullets; MJ scores 47 points ("LaBradford Smith game")
> ...


Thats impressive. MJ doesn't even play the whole 3rd quarter, and none of the 4th quarter.

No wing player has ever had the hands to palm the ball like MJ. That one play in the video around 2:05 is sick wit it. And MJ's Jumper was straight murder. No wonder why the guy had a 50FG% from the field.

Best quote of the game. "Jordan's living in his shirt at both ends of the court"


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

f22egl said:


> DeShawn Stevenson's inspiration appears to be Raja Bell. Here is a quote from Stevenson from _Wizards Insider_.


Raja defense 101.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

When are people going to realize that "flopping" is a legitimate defensive skill in todays NBA. Whether you like it or not it creates fouls on players and creates a turnover, if the flop doesn't sell that defender pays a huge price by giving up a wide open shot.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

More on the LeBron/Stevenson feud



> Elsewhere in the locker room before the game, DeShawn Stevenson shed some new light on why he busted out and called LeBron James "overrated" after last Thursday's win over the Cavaliers. In case you didn't notice, the two were jawing at each other all night long and it began before the opening tip.
> 
> *Apparently, James said something about DeShawn to former Cav Drew Gooden, who recently related that information to DeShawn. He didn't appreciate it.*
> "We're all in the same profession," Stevenson said. "We don't need to talk bad about one another. So, that's how it happened. I was ticked off and that's why I said something to him at tip-off. So, it goes back further than people think."
> ...


Link




Stevenson's response to LeBron's analogy



> Oh, and if you thought the DeShawn Stevenson-LeBron James beef was dead, think again.
> In the locker room afterward, Stevenson was asked about the possibility of facing the Magic or the Cavaliers in the first round (it wasn't me) and he took the bait.
> 
> Remember, after Stevenson called James "overrated" folllowing a game between the teams last Thursday, James responded by saying he is above such mess because that would be like his hero, Jay-Z, lowering himself to respond to the rapper, Soulja Boy. So, in one neat quote, James dissed Stevenson and Soulja Boy. Well, Stevenson is embracing the Soulja Boy role.
> ...


Link


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/?action=view&current=woosah_lg.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/woosah_lg.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Lets all remember the pressure points.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I <3 DeShawn Stevenson. He's a real dude, with a good sense of humor, and wants to play the Cavs in the 1st round. With Soulja Boy there! LOL


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, I love the fact that they're going at it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> Remember, after Stevenson called James "overrated" folllowing a game between the teams last Thursday, James responded by saying he is above such mess because that would be like his hero, Jay-Z, lowering himself to respond to the rapper, Soulja Boy. So, in one neat quote, James dissed Stevenson and Soulja Boy. Well, Stevenson is embracing the Soulja Boy role.
> 
> *"I hope we play Cleveland," Stevenson said. "I'm going to get Soulja Boy courtside seats and have him wear a DeShawn Stevenson jersey. Maybe (James) can have Jay-Z there since LeBron's all on his (shorts) anyway."*
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNN!!

:lol:

Go DeShawn~!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew Gooden-STOP SNITCHIN!

This is very close to happening. I really hope the Wiz make it up to 5. Would love to see a pissed off Lebron going at an inferior player for 4-5 games in the first round.

And the whole Soulja boy thing would be hilarious.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If the Cavs play the Wizards Stevenson will wish he never opened his mouth.... again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Drew Gooden is going to get some too now. The Cavs play the Bulls a few times. And if Drew is going to play his ex-teammates like that, he might just end up on a few posters.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> And if Drew is going to play his ex-teammates like that, he might just end up on a few posters.


:rofl2:


----------

